# USB External Hardrive

## crazyweber

I have just recently installed gentoo using the 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 kernel.  I have got everything on my computer to work properly but my external harddrive.  All modules for it where detected at installation.  I checked the kernel to make sure.  When I type dmesg I get this:

```
logical block 6

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 9

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 10

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 11

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 13

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 14

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 15

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 32

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 40

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 5

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 48

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 6

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 9

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 10

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 11

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 13

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 14

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 15

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 32

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 40

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 5

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 48

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 6

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 9

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 10

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 11

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 13

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 14

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 15

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 32

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 40

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 5

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 48

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 6

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 56

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 9

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 10

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 11

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 12

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 13

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 14

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 15

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 8

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 128

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 16

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 136

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 17

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 144

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 18

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 152

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 19

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 160

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 20

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 168

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 21

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 176

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 22

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 184

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 23

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 192

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 24

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 200

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 25

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 208

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 26

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 216

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 27

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 224

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 28

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 232

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 29

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 240

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 30

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 248

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 31

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 256

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 32

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 264

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 33

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2.1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 4

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using address 5

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

```

Any Help would be appreciated.    :Laughing: 

----------

## dsd

which modules/kernel parts are you specifically compiling in for this drive?

posting the output of the following may help track down the problem:

```

lsusb

lsmod

```

also, feel free to upload your kernel .config to some webspace, i will double check it

----------

## crazyweber

lsusb output:

```

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:1504 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 920c

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c0b:281d Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0409:0059 NEC Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

lsmod output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_mixer_oss          16384  1

usblp                  10880  0

intel_agp              15260  1

agpgart                25896  2 intel_agp

uhci_hcd               27920  0

snd_intel8x0           28840  1

snd_ac97_codec         55684  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                81060  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              20228  1 snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_page_alloc          9476  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            19232  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6408  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    44388  8 snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pc m,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

3c59x                  34344  0

ohci_hcd               16516  0

nvidia               2071048  12

sbp2                   21128  0

ohci1394               30212  0

ieee1394               64816  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25600  0

hid                    29888  0

ehci_hcd               21764  0

usbcore                86108  8 usblp,uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd

```

Bus 1 Device 3 is the external harddrive that i am using.  Are there any modules that i am missing?

----------

## dsd

yes - scsi wise.

```

Device Drivers  --->

 SCSI device support  --->

   <M> SCSI device support

   <M>   SCSI disk support

   <M>   SCSI generic support

   [*]   Build with SCSI REPORT LUNS support

```

then, you need to load these extra modules:

scsi_mod

sg_mod

sd_mod

after that, more messages should appear in dmesg showing the whereabouts of your device

----------

## crazyweber

In response to:

then, you need to load these extra modules

these modules have been built into my kernel.  Should I make them modules?  If so, can you tell me how to go about and do that.  I haven't been using linux for to long so I am not quite sure what to do build/rebuild a kernel.  If not what else do I do to solve this problem?

Thanks

----------

## mike4148

No; you don't have to build those as modules -- building them into your kernel will work fine. Those errors suggest one or more of the following:

1. Bugs in the drivers (usb-ehci or usb-storage)

2. Hardware problems in your system (the drive itself)

3. Some strange inconsistency (ACPI bugs, etc.)

Before doing anything else, I'd scour the web and the forum system for people with similar problems (involving usb-storage). If possible, plug the drive into a known-working system and see if the drive itself is OK. If so, try booting with noacpi and noapic. Those are kernel commandline parameters; look at the grub and/or lilo docs to see where you put them (they're going to be next to your root=/dev/your-root-device-here parameter). If it works then, save those in your grub or lilo config, assuming nothing else breaks.

Finally, try some different kernels (e.g., gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1 or 2.6.2).

----------

## crazyweber

dsd here is my kernel .config file to download:

http://people.ku.edu/~jas/kernel.config

----------

## dsd

looks ok. could you post the output of "lsusb -v" ?

----------

## crazyweber

Here is my lsusb -v:

```

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 03f0:1504 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 920c

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x03f0 Hewlett-Packard

  idProduct          0x1504 Deskjet 920c

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Hewlett-Packard

  iProduct                2 DeskJet 920C

  iSerial                 3 MX21B6D0Y9BI

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         7 Printer

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Printer

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Bidirectional

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc00e Optical Mouse

  bcdDevice           11.10

  iManufacturer           1 Logitech

  iProduct                2 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               98mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      52

cannot get report descriptor

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          4

        bInterval              10

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:07:00.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:07:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c0b:281d Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0c0b Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)

  idProduct          0x281d

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 DMI

  iProduct                2 USB2.0 Storage Adaptor

  iSerial                 3 269S3FF9E9

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        512

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        512

        bInterval               0

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0409:0059 NEC Corp.

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         1

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0409 NEC Corp.

  idProduct          0x0059

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                0

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          1

        bInterval              12

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         1

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:07:00.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval              12

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

```

Thanks for the help

----------

## dsd

hmmm. im confused,

your kernel config looks OK, the device will be picked up by the kernel (as slightly indicated by dmesg output).. but it doesnt quite get all the way

heres what i get when plugging in my camera:

```
usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

SCSI subsystem initialized

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model: USB 2.0M DSC      Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

SCSI device sda: 31168 512-byte hdwr sectors (16 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
```

what i would suggest doing now is:

firstly, check that you are running the kernel that you think you are.

```
uname -v
```

the above command will give you the date and time at which your kernel was compiled.

secondly, try enabling some of the support for other USB mass storage devices for the hell of it. also enable usb mass storage verbose debug, e.g.:

```

<M> USB Mass Storage support

 [*] USB Mass Storage verbose debug

 [*]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)

......

[*]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

also, recheck your dmesg once you plug the device in. i suppose its possible that you missed a bit (from the bottom?) while pasting it originally.

it would be a good idea to post the dmesg again once you have the kernel compiled as above.

do something like this:

- run dmesg manually, and remember what the last 2 lines say (roughly).

- load the usb_storage module and the other ones too

- plug in the device

- run dmesg again. a few new lines will have appeared at the bottom. post them here please

----------

## crazyweber

My new dmesg log:

```

Linux version 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Wed Mar 10 15:03:48 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffe2800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffe2800 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131042

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126946 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Dell Inspiron with broken BIOS detected. Refusing to enable the local APIC.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                      ) @ 0x000fde50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30510 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde64

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30510 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde90

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

bootsplash: verbose mode.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1595.344 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 10 11:51:47 EST 2003 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 512712k/524168k available (2788k kernel code, 10676k reserved, 992k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3145.72 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1264k freed

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.60GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbfee, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PADA] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f200

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (68 C)

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture..... silentjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK3018GAS, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8081N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TEAC CD-RW CD-W224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB), CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1280kB Cache, DMA

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [1028:00d4]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.1 [1028:00d4]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[f8fff000-f8fff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1096 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[314fc00022684c21]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ehci_hcd 0000:07:00.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:07:00.2: irq 11, pci mem e188d000

ehci_hcd 0000:07:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:07:00.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: irq 11, pci mem e188f000

ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.1: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.1: irq 11, pci mem e1891000

ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xec80. Vers LK1.1.19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49284 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000bf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0000bf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1504

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x800-0x817 0x828-0x837 0x840-0x84f 0x860-0x877 0x880-0x88f 0x898-0x89f 0x8a8-0x8cf 0x8e0-0x8ff

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

eth1: Station identity 001f:0003:0000:0008

eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 0.8.3

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:30:BD:62:E7:E9

eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

eth1: ready

eth1: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x013f

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 2

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using address 3

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

```

----------

## dsd

sorry,. im out of ideas

----------

